# La Scala?



## CoffeeFreakNI (May 14, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm trying to find a brand of coffee beans that I saw in a cafe. They come in a brown bag that says 'La Scala' on it. The only thing I can find is a Bewley's brand but I'm not sure if this is what I'm looking for. Has anyone come across this brand before?? Thanks!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What was the roasting date? One of the important factors since they might hold on to stock for a while.


----------



## CoffeeFreakNI (May 14, 2010)

I'm not sure. I just asked in the cafe what coffee they used and he showed me the bag, so all I could see was 'La Scala.'


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

La Scala make rather nice espresso machines but no mention on the net of beans with that name other than that which you have found already. If you likes them ask the barista where to gets them my precious (mostly I have watched Lord of the Rings today, all three extended editions - - - - > all hobbited out now)

Bilbo


----------



## CoffeeFreakNI (May 14, 2010)

lol. Thanks 'Bilbo'. Yeah I found the coffee machines etc, but nothing about beans. I was just confused as I figured they would be easy to find! Have never heard of them before.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Try this site don't know if its the right beans

Good luck Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Gaz you didn`t post the link


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The secret of La Scala, the bean that remains unseen deeepens, mwah ha ha

Don (the medication is not working)


----------



## CoffeeFreakNI (May 14, 2010)

lol. I'm both intrigued and frustrated at the elusive bean.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> Gaz you didn`t post the link


Oops

http://www.ekmpowershop11.com/ekmps/shops/coffeemandevon/beans-36-c.asp

try this one then sorry

Gaz


----------



## CoffeeFreakNI (May 14, 2010)

Hey Gaz, many thanks for the link, I think I'll give this one a go and have a taste test! Thanks everyone for trying to help me solve the mystery! Much appreciated


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hope its the right one let us know how you go on


----------



## CoffeeFreakNI (May 14, 2010)

Will do, massive thanks!! And if it is the right one, I recommend it highly to you all!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

DonRJ - keep away from Star Wars too







. Yoda you will become.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Can`t do Star Wars just yet, currently working through every episode of Star Trek on top of my LOTR watching, around 700 episode in all.

Don


----------



## Janiemcg4 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi there. I have only joined this forum. It's Bewleys who do that particular coffee bean. I use them in my work.


----------

